
People Don't Fail, Processes Do - ohjeez
http://www.lean.org/LeanPost/Posting.cfm?LeanPostId=480
======
jcbeard
No, sometimes people do fail. People get jealous, they get mad, they sometimes
do silly things. We put processes in place to prevent those malfunctions from
negatively impacting our organizations. Unfortunately, even perfect processes
can fail when humans are involved. That's why it is important to remember that
people skills are as important to a manager as are project planning skills.

~~~
Kinnard
Jealousy==emotional self-regulation management didaction processes.

Anger==emotional self-regulation management didaction processes.

